# Timing on 94 Nissan V6 Truck



## green nissan truck (Feb 4, 2008)

I have recently replaced the timing belt on my truck due to it breaking. I am now having problems getting it back in time going by the Haynes manual. Any suggestions it is a dual overhead cam 3.0 V6. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## green nissan truck (Feb 4, 2008)

seems as though nobody can help me with this i was told that this was the best free site to go to anybody with any suggestions ,please help


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Just make sure the #1 piston is at TDC.


----------



## green nissan truck (Feb 4, 2008)

thanks, i have already made sure of that ,where its a dual over head cam the bottom harmonic, and one of top cams will be perfect then the other cam will be a tooth offf any more suggestions i would appreciate it


----------

